# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items > Amphibian News Feeds >  Med Page Today: Zulresso OK'd; Toad Venom Psychedelic; Cat Scratch Psychosis?

## Frog News

*Med Page Today (New Jersey, USA) March 20th, 2019 03:15 PM: Zulresso OK'd; Toad Venom Psychedelic; Cat Scratch Psychosis?*

(MedPage Today) -- News and commentary from the psychiatry world
*Full Article*

----------

